
VersionEye shutting down operations by End of 2017 - reiz
https://blog.versioneye.com/2017/10/19/versioneye-sunset-process/
======
realityking
VersionEye was a great tool that filled a need. Unfortunately newer players
like Greenkeeper for JavaScript are much more advanced and have a deeper
integration with GitHub.

